# Best Bow Popup Blind?



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any recomendations for a good popup blind for bows? I keep finding ones that are too tall, too expencive or just made for crossbow people.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I have researched them all, and I settled on the Primos Vision. Large enough for 2, light, comes with the deluxe bag with shoulder straps (that's worth $20 alone), pocket for a chair, storage pockets, bow/gun holder, etc. The main thing I like is no noise making velcro or zippers. The windows are magnet operated, and the mesh windows slide left and right very quietly. Shop around for it. I got it drop shipped to Walmart for $175 with no shipping. I just drove over 3 days later and picked it up. That's $68 cheaper than Bass Pro.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

I have the Primos Escape Deluxe. It does not have the magnetic windows like Jammer's Vision. The magnets are a huge plus. I typically keep as many windows closed as possible, but in the event I need to open one, I can't because the zippers/velcro makes too much noise. Go with the magnets or make your own.

Other than that, I love the Escape Deluxe. Fairly easy to carry on your back, enough room to shoot standing (I am 6'3" tall) and easy to set up.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I was originally going to get the escape deluxe that Delta Elite has, but when I saw the magnet Vision, I changed my mind. That velcro/zipper system is very loud. I agree with him.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Is it low enough that you can comfortable hunt from a chair without having to struggle out of your chair to get the arrow above window?
Thanks guys for your help. I think im going to do your wallmart move, it seems like the cheapest way to go.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

texwake said:


> Is it low enough that you can comfortable hunt from a chair without having to struggle out of your chair to get the arrow above window?
> Thanks guys for your help. I think im going to do your wallmart move, it seems like the cheapest way to go.


Not from the chair I currently use. That is another drawback in the escape. While the windows are adequately positioned for me to stand and draw (even with my lengthy 30" draw), the main window is too high and the side windows are too low for me to shoot comfortably while seated.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I can shoot seated from the Vision all day long. The windows are perfectly placed, and it is a full 360 degree blind. YOu can open, with magnets, the main solid windows, and leave the mesh windows up and be full on 360 degree with shoot through mesh.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Is the mesh on the windows easily removed? I prefer them off when hunting. Disregard, I just re read and the mesh slides. That what I have been looking for.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome well now im excited to buy it now! haha


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

One more question with shoot through mesh; can you use mechanical broadheads for them (ie. the rage) or would it deploy into the mesh?


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

texwake said:


> One more question with shoot through mesh; can you use mechanical broadheads for them (ie. the rage) or would it deploy into the mesh?


I personally do not use mechanical broadheads, but I have heard stories of them deploying against the mesh. I can not honestly say from experience.

I will say that I do not shoot through the mesh with cut-on-contacts. My brain will not allow me to do it regardless of how many times I hear someone say it will not affect flight.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't know about mechanicals. I am an old school guy who uses fixed blade zwickeys and Magnus. When I was younger I watched a show that showed an elephant being shot with a longbow and a two bladed zwickey. The elephant was dead in 20 seconds. I said that's all the broadhead I'll ever need. I know they will shoot right through that mesh, not sure about the mechanicals.

$14 for a broadhead??? Sorry. Let's see $10 arrow, $14 broadhead, $1.50 for a custom wrap, $1.20 for 3 blazer vanes, and $9 for a luminoc. Dang that's a potential loss of $49.70 every time you launch an arrow.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

texwake said:


> Is it low enough that you can comfortable hunt from a chair without having to struggle out of your chair to get the arrow above window?
> Thanks guys for your help. I think im going to do your wallmart move, it seems like the cheapest way to go.


I own both the Escape Deluxe and the Eclipse blinds. Both are 77" wide. The biggest difference is the height. The Escape Deluxe is 75" and the Eclipse is 70". I much prefer the Eclipse. Due to the lower profile, the windows are a bit lower. Without a relatively tall chair, it's tough for me to shoot out of the Deluxe.

If you want to spend another $100, the Vision is the same height as the Eclipse and comes with a few more of the aforementioned bells and whistles.

Good luck!

Oh, and don't shoot mechanicals through mesh. I personally don't shoot through it at all. Done it twice with fixed blades and had less than desirable results both times.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I have the Vision also. I'm 5'8" and have no problem shooting out of a chair. Magnets are quiet when you get in there and open up the blind at dark 30, and I like the sliding mesh because I can leave an opening just barely large enough to shoot through. Shoulder straps are also nice, hiked it in 2.5 miles last year no problem.

Found one last year on Rogers Sporting Goods site that had one camo pattern on clearance with free shipping for $109. Should have bought several. Still have a good deal at $169. Escape Deluxe is 129, regular escape is listed at $59. Usually tough to beat their prices.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*Double Bull*

My dad and I hunt out of a double bull and it is by far the best blind we have.we have used several differnt one, but this one does not tear up when left in the woods all season and it has shoot through mesh. i use a 85 grain fixed broadhead and never have any problems with the mesh. i only pull back 50lbs and still dont have issues. have not shot a deer with my bow yet but I have shot pigs and rabbits with no problem. it is expensive but i think worth it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Escape Deluxe is what I use, have 4 of them now. No issues for me as I open my two shooting windows before daylight and leave the others closed. I'm 6' 5" tall as is my son and the windows are just right. I like the idea of magnets in the mesh...I might do that with the ones I have.

The double bull blind for me was the worst blind I ever hunted out of period.

Good luck!

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> The double bull blind for me was the worst blind I ever hunted out of period.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> TH


:rotfl: Coming out of that thing you looked like a giant turtle!! :rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Coming out of that thing you looked like a giant turtle!!


Yea dang it, there were witnesses arrghh. 

TH


----------

